# Stuff that sold cheaply on the bay...



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251248356072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Next...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111029460652?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
next...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290875684047?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Next...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130867008966?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
next...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261173065433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
So, e-bay ain't all bad....


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a feeling the Monson Swap affected ebay sales this week.  My auctions fell a little shorter then I expected as well.  Seems like everyone scooped up the cash deals and saved them self the shipping headache.  Cant blame em.

-AJ


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovin my new excelsior badge! Didn't think it would go that low. I was ready to drop a lot more in it.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2013)

that would normally be about $200.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 25, 2013)

here is one somebody got a good deal on, was mine.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281078805594?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 25, 2013)

*keep this thread going*

I like it because it feels like im buying parts without buying anything and getting cheap deals too!


----------



## oskisan (Mar 25, 2013)

*monson swap*

What is the monson swap? Is this a yearly thing?



Harvest Cyclery said:


> I have a feeling the Monson Swap affected ebay sales this week.  My auctions fell a little shorter then I expected as well.  Seems like everyone scooped up the cash deals and saved them self the shipping headache.  Cant blame em.
> 
> -AJ


----------



## oskisan (Mar 25, 2013)

*wow*

OMG.. where was I?? I would have picked this up from you!



Nickinator said:


> here is one somebody got a good deal on, was mine.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281078805594?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think EBay's bad at all, I just think it used to be better.  I signed up in '99 and it was like finding the thing that I'd been wishing for my whole life.  I never seem to get tired of looking for items that might fall the cracks, and trying to catch them when they do.  -Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2013)

I just looked up Ebay on Wikipedia to see how long it had been around before I signed up and found this funny anecdotal   story: One of the first items sold on eBay was a broken laser pointer for $14.83. Astonished, Omidyar contacted the winning bidder to ask if he understood that the laser pointer was broken. In his responding email, the buyer explained: "I'm a collector of broken laser pointers."


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2013)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> I have a feeling the Monson Swap affected ebay sales this week.  My auctions fell a little shorter then I expected as well.  Seems like everyone scooped up the cash deals and saved them self the shipping headache.  Cant blame em.
> 
> -AJ




I don't really think Monson had much impact on ebay sales, it really wasn't _that_ well attended and I didn't see tons of cash trading hands.  Some days are just off for some reason.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 25, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't really think Monson had much impact on ebay sales, it really wasn't _that_ well attended and I didn't see tons of cash trading hands.  Some days are just off for some reason.




Umm, I think that was sarcasm!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2013)

pelletman said:


> Umm, I think that was sarcasm!




Usually that's a safe bet with my posts but this one was serious,  I had a good time and was glad I went, but I don't think it was significant enough to have an noticeable effect on ebay sales. it only really lasted a few hours in the morning which is hardly prime ebay time.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2013)

This was a pretty good deal I missed due to my poor attention span.  I was planning to snipe in a bid and then got distracted and came back to it a few seconds after it ended. I just wanted the tires, I could have resold the wheels and come out way ahead.  Oh Well.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230940074774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2013)

oooh, those were nice!


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 26, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> here is one somebody got a good deal on, was mine.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281078805594?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649




I had my eye on that - I should have gone for it!


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 27, 2013)

Three boxes of Twinkies sold on Ebay for $199,999.00 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=230909383268

Don't you wonder how his wife took the news? 






I was lucky enough to have stocked up on Twinkies months ago. With a shelve life of 1000 years you can't go wrong with a Twinkie! Well, as long as your wife doesn't know how much you spent on them


----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm the lucky party here. rumor has it that these cost a small fortune to restore. anybody know ? would love to find a drive 
cable assembly  hint... hint 



Nickinator said:


> here is one somebody got a good deal on, was mine.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281078805594?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 27, 2013)

someone suggested that this went cheap. comments ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ame...nugHvU4dr8RFP1aiEgM3w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------

